# LG laundry washing machine 'shaking'



## semidevil

we have an LG washing machine that shakes very intensly during it's cycles.  It's standing on a pedestal.  I verified that it is already level.  What else could it be?


----------



## glennjanie

We have the LG front loader and it shakes some in the spin cycle but, remember it spins 2 or 3 times faster than anything you've had before. Ours doesn't hurt anything.
Glenn


----------



## semidevil

glennjanie said:


> We have the LG front loader and it shakes some in the spin cycle but, remember it spins 2 or 3 times faster than anything you've had before. Ours doesn't hurt anything.
> Glenn



the thing is that when we first bought it, it was very quiet.  it was right after the 1 year warranty expiration date that it startd to spin so intense that the room across from it shakes...


----------



## glennjanie

Hmmm, sounds suspicious. The troubleshooting guide has 3 things to say about vibration; instalation, load distribution and leveling feet. The first two things didn't change after a year but the leveling could have. The book says, "make sure all four feet are in contact with the floor while the washer is spinning". You might possibly shake it with your hand while it is off but to really make sure, check the feet while in the spin cycle. 
Please let us know if it works for you.
Glenn


----------



## JModason

My old dryer shook violently while drying even the tiniest of loads, and I never figured out how to fix it.  I eventually gave up, got mad and bought a new one.  I tried putting small boards under it, pressing it against the wall, and one time I even sat on it for about 10 minutes just so I could hear myself think!


----------



## Bell

I have the same problem, I bought a new LG washer with stand and this machine shakes across the room. The unit is level as could be and does not rock on the legs. I will be call in a warranty repair on this. I'll let you all know how things work out.


----------



## fun to repair

We have the first series of the Duet front loader Washer/dryer. The washing machine shakes the house across the horizontal axis of the house. It is similar to an earthquake. I bought vibration dampening feet, which initially helped (the machine is on our 3rd floor level  of the house).  The machine is level. I read in another post to lower the feet as close as possible to the floor (not extended). The machine does not move across the floor, it shakes after it starts the slow spinning cycle, it usually stops as it gets to full speed.
I was told by the dealer that they have better dampening now than when they first came out with these machines. He also said to try to cut a square piece of 3/4"-1" plywood and screw it down into the floor joists, then mount the washing machine to the floor, but not to the side walls of the room. 
Some suggest to evenly load the clothes, but you don't have control over the balance of a front loader like you do a top loader. 
If anyone has any other suggestions, please help, I getting dizzy.


----------



## travelover

This guy claims a rubber horse stall mat fixed his problem: 

The cure for the "shake"! - LG WM0642H Front Load Washer - Epinions.com

_I read somewhere, where a person sat their washer on a stall mat. These are one inch thick, dense rubber mats that are made to put inside horse stalls. They make life easier on their hooves. The person had a double-wide, and said it cured their vibration problem. I figured it was worth a try, so I went down to Southern States (Tractor Supply, or any other farm store should also have them.) and picked one up. These measure 4'x6' and are HEAVY! It's about all one person can do to wrestle one around. First impression, was that it was about the perfect firmness. Cool!

I took it home and used a utility knife to cut out a 30"x32" section to set the dryer on, managed to get the dryer on top of it, and started a load....

WOW! The mat absorbed pretty much ALL the vibration from the dryer! It didn't walk anymore, and the floor didn't shake anymore! I STRONGLY recommend anybody buying a front loading washer to invest forty bucks and a little bit of time in a stall mat! They are PERFECT for this application!_


----------



## t00nz

My wife loves her LG washer, but the vibrations were way too much for our mobile home.  But jury-rigged [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y91onCb7nSc"]a very simple solution[/ame], that seems to work very well.  If you decide to try the same, keep in mind that the idea is to merely dampen the vibrations, and NOT to attempt to hold the machine rock steady.


----------



## t00nz

Here's a better explanation of what I did to get rid of the front loader vibrations in our mobile home.  I know it seems to be too simple a solution to work, but it does!


----------



## t00nz

Wanted to add that additional details on the above solution may be found here.


----------



## Blue_lilies

Eureka!!!

Our Machine was making the loudest noise and literally rocking its way out of the laundry room unless someone leaned on it and held it down during spin cycles, I was so sick of it I was ready to get a new machine, tried pretty much everything, my husband is quite handy and creative and decided to try these floor saver rubber caps he uses on his pinball machines to keep them from scratching the wood flooring, it was easy to put them on the levelers just tilted the machine and snapped them on, they are very thick, kind of tire like material but slightly more maleable and voila! cheap and easy woo hoo!!! here is the link for all of you who are still having trouble with your front loading washers dancing around and making a racket one could hear thru the house ..
www.bayareaamusements.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=PL-10-4&Category_Code= 
$5.95 for a set of 4 !  Note: the machine still makes a little noise on the higher speeds so I keep it simple by using the slower speeds for larger loads.) Hope it helps!


----------



## peter449

I don't know why but I have seen a lot of washing machines performing without shaking for first few years and then they start abnormal behaviors.


----------

